# TF2 - free weekend on steam, this weekend



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Who's got steam and who'll be on the free TF2 on PC this weekend?

I've got it on xbox, but I'm going to be on, probably justifying purchasing the orange box for the PC too..... with the recent expansion, its probably a good time to buy


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

i had TF2 for the PS3 and loved it but ultimately there was no rank ups, no stat tracking on the ps3 version so I sold it, could however buy it on the eggbox


----------



## TurboShed (Jul 25, 2008)

TF2 f*cking rocks, best team game ever IMO. Love it.

Ok I'm sad so pretty much play only 1 map, 2Fort, but that map rocks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

A site which I helped create and set up runs a few TF2 servers (and other games)

Worth checking out - very well admin'd servers:

http://www.gamequorum.com/forum/


----------

